# Need picture of how the AC drier is mounted and also SMIC



## jdams112 (Jan 6, 2006)

If someone could get me a picture of how these are mounted i cant find them anywhere thanks.


----------



## pzp107 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Need picture of how the AC drier is mounted and also SMIC (jdams112)*

do not help this piece of crap

Warning to all buying from him, HE sent me junk, 2.8 heads, he packaged them very very poorly. He actually shipped the heads in a tiny thin box, without the camp caps bolted down and expectedt he lifters, cam caps, cams, and tensioners to not bounce around and not damage everything along the way.
STAY AWAY AND BUYER BEWARE.


----------

